# The New Benzing Express G2 pigeon clock



## Young Bird

Does anyone know when Siegel will get them? My club members are not to fond of the old express timers and I don't have the money for an M1. They told me to get a used Atis Top but they are hard to come by. By what I see on the benzing site the new express timer might be better than the old and they also say it is still very affordable. I am not in a hurry because I am not racing this year so i can wait and see if and when it gets here if any club members get one then they can give me there opinon.http://www.benzing.cc/benzing_en/Products/Electronic-Timing-Systems/BENZING-Express-G2


----------



## Lovebirds

Do you have any idea on how much it costs? Why don't they like the express? We bought the Atis Top also when they first came out. If I had to go back and do it all again, I would have gotten the Express. The ONLY thing we use our clock for is to clock birds. So you can either clock birds with a $500 clock or you can clock them with a $1000 clock. At the end of the day, you still get the same result. Win or lose.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*Pamper yourself....*

In 2006 our club had the three models of electonic clocks, in addition to manual clocks. Being the race secretary, there was no question in my mind that the M-1 was much more user friendly. Last year we were only using the M-1's and knock off was a breeze. A Chevy or a Yugo will get you where you are going, but it so much more fun to go in a Caddy. Once you have a Caddy, it's hard to go back to the entry level. Not everyone is in a position to go first class, and there is nothing wrong with that. But, you only live once, and if you are able to step up and invest in the top of the line, you will enjoy the added features for many years to come. And since we are not talking $70,000 for a lot of bells and whistles on a Caddy, but a pigeon clock...you are only talking about an extra $2 a week over the next five years to go "Top of the Line". Live a little, invest in yourself, you deserve it. 

Can you tell I once sold Caddy's ?........


----------



## Lovebirds

What are some of the "bells and whistles" on the M-1? What exactly can you do with the M-1 that you can't do with the Express or Atis Top?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Lovebirds said:


> What are some of the "bells and whistles" on the M-1? What exactly can you do with the M-1 that you can't do with the Express or Atis Top?


Well like I said, we were using the Express and the Top models right along side of the M-1's, and the M-1's were much easier to knock off, program in bands, set the times, etc. Don't know that the M-1 can do anything more then the other models can do...but the M-1's were more "User Friendly". The one gentlemen owned an Express or Top I don't remember which, but he once almost threw it into the trash he became so frustrated with it. The other user again don't know who had what.....was so impressed with the ease of use with our M-1's that he purchased one to run his One Loft Race's with. 

I am not real computer savy, nor do I like to read instruction booklets which come with gagets. The Express and Top models need booklets, and one must study them. I can have a 12 year old Jr. member running an M-1 with about ten minutes of instruction, and I never read the booklet it came with. 

If you take the time to learn to drive a manual automobile transmission like I did, (3 speed on the column, or 4 on the floor) they will still get you places, but for many people automatic transmission is so much easier. When it comes to pigeon clocks, I am a automatic transmission kind of guy.....does not mean your manual transmission is no good, but I bet you a season with an M-1 and you won't want your Top or Express clock back.

Of course, if your luck is like mine...just as soon as you decide to go with the M-1, this new fangled G-2? will come out, and make the M-1 look like a model T. In which case though, I would sell your Express or Top model if you have an extra one sitting around, because if this G-2 turns out better then the M-1, then the older Express and Top models will drop in value, just like old manual clocks or VCR's are almost being given away.


----------



## Young Bird

I don’t know how much it is going to cost. I am thinking it is going to replace the old express so hopefully it is in the same price range. I don’t know why my club doesn't like the old express.

As far as Caddy's and Chevy's I am a Pontiac Guy. Oh and A Six speed manual type of guy.

I am running a small operation here so I don’t need all the bells and whistles and I doubt I will ever use them anyhow as long as it tells me which pigeon came home first, second and so on I will be happy.


----------



## Young Bird

Here are the advantages of the two clocks.

BENZING Express G2
The Advantages: 
•	Exceptional value for money 
•	Memory for 250 pigeons und 8 simultaneous races 
•	Supports up to 100m (300 feet) of cable between the antennae 
•	High clocking speed (20 pigeons per second) 
•	Compatible with existing Express antenna (up to 8) 
•	Full graphic display of all the information 
•	Use of a modern, powerful CPU 
•	Easy and ergonomic handling 
•	Portable unit for table or wall mounting 
•	Optional emergency power supply for up to 6 hours (BENZING Express G2 DOC) 

BENZING M1
The Advantages: 
•	Unique and simple user guidance 
•	Extra-large display for clear legibility 
•	Large rubberised buttons 
•	Management of up to 1,000 pigeons and 4 fanciers 
•	USB allows convenient transfer of statistical data to the PC at home 
•	Easy software update 
•	Genuine antenna- and ring test 
•	Pigeon velocity on display 
•	Information input and output without mains connection (battery powered) 
•	Up to 32 Lazer (PLB) antennae can be connected 
•	Up to 47 flights simultaneous possible 
•	Supports up to 300 m (1000 feet) connection cable 
•	Includes 10 m (33 feed) connection cable and efficient power supply


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Young Bird said:


> I don’t know how much it is going to cost. I am thinking it is going to replace the old express so hopefully it is in the same price range. I don’t know why my club doesn't like the old express.
> 
> As far as Caddy's and Chevy's I am a Pontiac Guy. Oh and A Six speed manual type of guy.
> 
> I am running a small operation here so I don’t need all the bells and whistles and I doubt I will ever use them anyhow as long as it tells me which pigeon came home first, second and so on I will be happy.


I am a Honda guy myself.... Perhaps a better analogy, since we are talking time pieces and not automobiles, would be a Rolex vs. a Timex. And for most things in my life to this very day, I own Timex type stuff. Virtually the only area of my life where I have indulged myself is in this "Hobby". I enjoy my M-1 and I am very pleased and proud of it. Same with my foundation stock, I gave up many traditional "Luxury" items in order to satisfy my only remaining vice in life, and that is to fulfill my childhood fantasy. Please don't take offense to my passion to this particular model of pigeon clock. My first clock was a 1905 model, 2 bird timer...so right now, with this thing I have died and went to heaven. If your realistic options at the moment are either the Express or Top...either one is vastly superior to a manual clock. I am just crowing about my particular model, but you must do what makes the most sense to you in your situation.


----------



## Young Bird

To tell you the truth I was seriously considering the M-1 timer because the Atis top is no longer in production and the Express was not as user friendly. It was the price that made me think about it do I really need all the options? Now that I see this Express G2 which seems to me at first glance to be an M-1 with less options which is fine with me but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Young Bird said:


> To tell you the truth I was seriously considering the M-1 timer because the Atis top is no longer in production and the Express was not as user friendly. It was the price that made me think about it do I really need all the options? Now that I see this Express G2 which seems to me at first glance to be an M-1 with less options which is fine with me but we will have to wait and see.


For all I know, the G-2 may very well be a better option for 95% of the fanciers out there. I am never going to need to track 1,000 pigeons or run 1,000 feet of cable, unless I start placing antenna's on the roof and the neighbor's house......

It was the "Simple User Guidance", "Extra-Large Display","Velocity Display" and "Battery Power" that I guess has me hooked. The "No Longer In Production" would be reason enough for me to avoid the Atis Top, and I need or otherwise want something "User Friendly". I am excited to see what kind of reviews the G2 gets. I purchased a number of M-1's for our club, and the G-2 could very well be a less expensive alternative for future purchases for new members who may be more savy with this type of equipment. I mean I need the most simple kind of cell phone or I can't place a call. And the older I get, the dumber I get in this regard. I have a 7 year old grandson, who has some sort of new fangled toy I think is called "Game Boy" that he spends 22 hours a day on...and what he does on there is beyond my comprehension. When I was a kid, we played kick ball and such.....


----------



## k-will

both the m1 and atis have a velocity capability,where the old express did not.the old express also was hard to "set" at times.the atis was much better,so i have to believe the m1 is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## The Flying Kiwi

Great thread guys,

We are just about to up grade our express i think we will be goig for the M1.
The express was good for entry level but to limited not just funtions but also antenna size and antenna cable length.

Thanks for the info.

Kiwi


----------



## A_Smith

Just seen an add in The Racing Pigeon Digest. G2 clock, wall bracket, 18'cable, amplifier, club cable, power supply and manual $495 with 2 loft antennae $595


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Only time will tell if it is a good well thought out clock, it seems for now the m-1 is the bar setter!


----------



## Guest

*Benzing Express G2 ETS*

Benzing Express G2 system on offer at £198 Limited Amount available - www.homingpigeons.co.uk comes with 2 x antennas + booster and FREE club System if needed. Regards Jim


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

A_Smith said:


> Just seen an add in The Racing Pigeon Digest. G2 clock, wall bracket, 18'cable, amplifier, club cable, power supply and manual $495 with 2 loft antennae $595


The price must of come down....we have used the G-2 now, and it is very practical, and user friendly.....if cost is a major concern then it is a good buy. If cost is not that big of a deal then the M-1 has more bells on whistles on it. It's the older expresses which are less user friendly...we have used them all. Like I said in previous post, for 95% of fanciers, G-2 is fine.


----------



## A_Smith

This post started over a year ago. I used the g2 for young birds last year. (My OB season starts Sunday) I like it very much. I have not missed a scan yet. Also a very handy tool for training too. I can hear the birds droping in the trap as I type this.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Man the price of these clocks are crazy! How does the average joe or youngster get in to the sport of pigeon racing with this type of purchase. I mean $500 is a huge chunk of change and hard to swallow when one spends less than a $100 for a small loft and some birds. I don't own a clock yet but I will eventually get one and most likely a used one! You can call me cheap but I've got a family to feed. Just sharing my thoughts...lol.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Man the price of these clocks are crazy! How does the average joe or youngster get in to the sport of pigeon racing with this type of purchase. I mean $500 is a huge chunk of change and hard to swallow when one spends less than a $100 for a small loft and some birds. I don't own a clock yet but I will eventually get one and most likely a used one! You can call me cheap but I've got a family to feed. Just sharing my thoughts...lol.


Well this is one of the reasons we came up with the two classes of membership at the York Racing Pigigeon Club. Within our "100 Mile Club" there is no need for a pigeon clock. We do it just like in the olden days, you pull off the countermark and call it in. This concept has been adopted by the Loft Stormers in Iowa, and as I result, their club as grown to at last count, 22 members. And keep in mind, they ownly started this year. So, that $100 loft, and no pigeon clock needed, is within reach of many thousands of people.


----------



## kenshaz

*Benzing computer clock 30 flap*

Hello ,
I need some help. I have my Dads Benzing computer clock. No instuctions.I need help. The club is asking for clocks to be taken. I have searched the internet. It looks a good clock
Hers hoping Ken


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

kenshaz said:


> Hello ,
> I need some help. I have my Dads Benzing computer clock. No instuctions.I need help. The club is asking for clocks to be taken. I have searched the internet. It looks a good clock
> Hers hoping Ken


Here is a link to a G-2 instruction booklet, if you offer some information, as to model, the search would be fairly simple. If it is a G-2, then all you need to do is be able to read and follow the instructions. 

www.benzing.cc/benzing_de/content/download/3170/29865

If it is some other model, you could always call the dealer and ask to purchase the instruction booklet. http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-timers-M-1.html


----------



## PALOMARAZTECA

*code bands*

does anyone know were i can buy code bands for the benzing m1


----------



## klondike goldie

If you mean chip rings.
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-timers-Accessories.html


----------



## PALOMARAZTECA

PALOMARAZTECA said:


> does anyone know were i can buy code bands for the benzing m1


yes i mean chip rings and thank you your link really hellped me .
hello to evrery body from Guadalajara Jal Mexico


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

PALOMARAZTECA said:


> yes i mean chip rings and thank you your link really hellped me .
> hello to evrery body from Guadalajara Jal Mexico


 The chip rings in your area, may very well be different from those sold by authorized distributor in USA. Chip rings purchased outside US, often will not work on US distributed clocks. There are unauthorized counterfeits on the market, which will not work universally. I suggest you contact the authorized dealer inside Mexico.


----------

